# Motorhome options.com



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Saw this around our way tonight, says you can buy an ex-hire motorhome for £16,995. Anyone had any dealings, I'm not interested in the deal,but others may be, but being nosey! 

http://www.motorhomeoptions.com/


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

This is Motorholme by the looks of it. Trade under various names - we used them once and would never do so again. Changed the van at the last minute for something completely different and largely unsuitable but had no choice either to accept or to cancel our holiday.

Suggest anyone considering them google reviews about them.......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would imagine it is a way of getting us to finance a new vehicle for them to hire out and then after say 3 years it gets returned to you. Of course this is a complete guess or a shot in the dark. :roll: :roll: 

Having been in the camper hire industry many years ago I would not recommend this, if I am correct of course.

cabby

I will fill in the form just to see what their offer is, just in case I have misunderstood.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not sure if this will work, but this is a link for info.

cabby

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1730171/Options_Brochure.pdf


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like the sort of place you would put your money when you get fed up with your Spanish "time share".


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It is indeed that old "favourite" Motorholme, trying it on again with a different trading name.


Here's a google streetview photo of their "luxurious, massive" London HQ address:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Happydays+-+Priority+Travel+Service/@51.510222,-0.472498,3a,90y,186h,90t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s-bI-WvV8wqjl4k7fx4L2yw!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0x48766e029069b993:0x696cb6fd029f8486!6m1!1e1



They also run "Happy Days Priority Travel Service" from the same lockup, apparently.


----------

